# New species of Cannabis found?



## deadkndys (Jan 14, 2015)

> (stole image from NBC)
> 
> Scientists at the University of Sydney believe they have found a fourth species of cannabis. The finding took place in 2010, when a group of people were hiking in the Blue Mountains of Australia and discovered a single plant that resembled cannabis. The shrub was later donated to a research laboratory at the University of Sydney where a series of tests were conducted on the plant &#8211; proving that it was indeed cannabis. &#8220;When we first received the plant we were very skeptical about its relation to cannabis. It has somewhat similar growth structure, but the leaves look nothing like cannabis leaves,&#8221; according to researcher Christopher Pool.
> 
> ...



I find it pretty odd that these "scientist" are not familiar with tissue culture or even cloning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, I find it odd too.  And that does not look anything like cannabis to me at all.  If they could not understand something as simple as cloning, I wonder at their ability to actually determine that it was in fact a cannabis strain.

Pretty weird story...


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 14, 2015)

huh weird. So 'they' found this plant in 1999???

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1651.html


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like a re-veg to me.

But there again, I am :stoned:


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/new-pot-species-story-hoax

These things are popping up everywhere and always fake


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Clean buds beat me. Was a hoax


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 31, 2015)

Cannabis culture reported this more then a decade ago.
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1651.html

and this person claims to have been growing it for 20 years
https://cannabis.community.forums.ozstoners.com/topic/14173-mongy-weed-explained/

High Times is a joke and didn't do any real investigating. That doesnt mean its "fake".


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks strange..


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2015)

they should call it the Brian Williams strain


----------



## hippy59 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hippy59 (Feb 14, 2015)

keeping with the brian Williams issue, I been growing this since the 70's. great ****. I remember parting with jimmy carter and he was like, Bro, Kick ***.


----------

